# Anyone with a 110 on EOI? What are my chances?



## zeiger

Hey guys,
I applied for my EOI last week with 110 points, including 10 bonus points in Work Experience in an area of absolute skills shortage. I also have 10 bonus points in Qualifications in an area of absolute skills shortage.

Do you think I have a chance if being selected?

I couldn't get through the Nov 17th round


----------



## topcat83

zeiger said:


> Hey guys,
> I applied for my EOI last week with 110 points, including 10 bonus points in Work Experience in an area of absolute skills shortage. I also have 10 bonus points in Qualifications in an area of absolute skills shortage.
> 
> Do you think I have a chance if being selected?
> 
> I couldn't get through the Nov 17th round


In all honesty? I'd say slim at best.

See EOI 3 November 2010 for the results of Nov 3rd. 110 points was on the borderline of being considered. But that was definitely better than the previous selection, which didn't select anyone with 110 points and only 10 bonus points.

But we'll keep our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## zeiger

topcat83 said:


> In all honesty? I'd say slim at best.
> 
> See EOI 3 November 2010 for the results of Nov 3rd. 110 points was on the borderline of being considered. But that was definitely better than the previous selection, which didn't select anyone with 110 points and only 10 bonus points.
> 
> But we'll keep our fingers crossed for you.


Thanks Topcat83.
I just realised that if I apply for a Pre-assessment Result (PAR) for my wife's qualifications, I get another 20 points, which makes my total go up to 130!
Of course, if I do a PAR and then if I get the ITA, it means I will have to do a complete International Qualifications Assessment for her too, before I get a visa.

But at least it will give us more points and increase the probability of getting an ITA in the first place. What do you think?

Also, can I edit an already submitted EOI with this information so I can claim the 20 extra points?

Thanks,
Zeiger


----------



## topcat83

zeiger said:


> Thanks Topcat83.
> I just realised that if I apply for a Pre-assessment Result (PAR) for my wife's qualifications, I get another 20 points, which makes my total go up to 130!
> Of course, if I do a PAR and then if I get the ITA, it means I will have to do a complete International Qualifications Assessment for her too, before I get a visa.
> 
> But at least it will give us more points and increase the probability of getting an ITA in the first place. What do you think?
> 
> Also, can I edit an already submitted EOI with this information so I can claim the 20 extra points?
> 
> Thanks,
> Zeiger


Good plan! The extra 20 may make all the difference. And if you can get a job offer too, that may be just enough to move it towards a very probable. 

See other posts about getting job offers before you get your visa. It is possible, albeit sometimes requiring a visit to NZ 'on holiday'.

Not sure about editing EOI's on-line, but you must be able to update them somehow as if you get a job offer this can be added to it (and it makes a difference to the processing time too).


----------



## Siouxzee

We have been selected and received an Invitation to Apply with 115 points. Also had bonus points for LTSSL, which I think really does help.


----------



## topcat83

Siouxzee said:


> We have been selected and received an Invitation to Apply with 115 points. Also had bonus points for LTSSL, which I think really does help.


Congratulations!


----------



## Siouxzee

Thanks Topcat. Just waiting for the email with the instructions on what to do next.
The only concern we have is that we have to provide a letter from our company on a company letterhead from a manager or director to prove my husbands work experience. We still work for the company and have not told them of our plans. We are not sure how long the whole process is going to take and did not want to rock the boat until we are sure we have been granted our visa's. Do you know if they will accept any other kind of work evidence proof ie : from your references on your CV?


----------



## topcat83

Siouxzee said:


> Thanks Topcat. Just waiting for the email with the instructions on what to do next.
> The only concern we have is that we have to provide a letter from our company on a company letterhead from a manager or director to prove my husbands work experience. We still work for the company and have not told them of our plans. We are not sure how long the whole process is going to take and did not want to rock the boat until we are sure we have been granted our visa's. Do you know if they will accept any other kind of work evidence proof ie : from your references on your CV?


Do you have his job offer, showing title & salary? And maybe a yearly salary review letter or promotion confirmation? That's what I used... Otherwise try asking them for a letter confirming work experience 'for a loan application'


----------



## zeiger

Just an update.
My EOI was selected on December 15, 2010 as per the additional selection criteria applied for EOI selections on that date i.e. claiming 10 bonus points for work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage.

Now I am in the process of acquiring the PCC so that we can submit our ITA as soon as possible (in case our EOI goes from "selected" to "decision successful").

Thanks,
Zeiger


----------



## zeiger

Another update and some more good news for me 
My EOI has been accepted and the decision has been successful. According to the officer, my ITA should arrive by courier soon. :clap2:

I have to say that I was not expecting things to move so quickly, I am pleasantly surprised!
Looking forward to the ITA and all the paper work involved. I will keep this thread updated.


----------



## Siouxzee

Congrats!


----------

